# My butt hurts.....



## canyon_fishy (Jan 17, 2008)

..and i'm hoping that since I haven't ridden a bike in a few years that it will go away....it will right?  
Hi, i'm new just been lurking for a few days. I'm from So. Cal and I just picked up a diamond back lux sport 08


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Sore butt will tend to go away, but a bike can be set up to ensure permanent butt pain.

Obviously you don't want that.

A good bike shop will spend about 15 mins to ensure your bike is not set up for permanent pain.

Around here a very good bike fitting will take about 45 mins of your time at the shop and another hour or to at that shop for about $100.


----------



## G-Cracker (Feb 8, 2006)

Yep, a sore butt is just part of the introduction to mountain biking. As the above poster said... a shop could set you up correctly but you can also do it yourself fairly easy. At least enough to keep you comfortable.

1) Set seat height. To do so, angle the downward pedal so it is roughly the same angle as the downtube and put your HEEL (with shoes) on the pedal. Your leg should be straight (not overextended, though). Your leg should be slightly bent at the bottom of your stroke. Make sure your hips don't rock when you pedal... if they do, lower your seat slightly. 

2) Make sure the saddle is level. Start out this way and see how you like it. Eventually you can angle it slightly up or down depending on your preference.

3) Move saddle forward/back. Sitting on the saddle, with your sit bones taking up the weight (not your tender bits), have your pedals be horizontal to the floor. The front of your knee cap should align vertically with the pedal's spindle. If it doesn't, move the saddle forward or back until it does.

Temporary discomfort is normal when first starting. NUMBNESS in your tender bits is not normal. So if you're numb, you are misaligned somewhere. While riding, stand up to pedal every once in a while. Everyone needs a break while riding.  Wear proper clothing... ie riding shorts, etc. Having underwear and jeans bunched up under there won't be comfortable for very long.

Hope this helps... have fun!


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

I get it every spring if I haven't been doing much riding in the winter. It will go away if you keep riding and treat it to a good dousing with Bag Balm or similar product. Riding shorts are essential if you do plan to ride alot. Get a set with a padded insert in either baggy or lycra form. They cost a crapload but they will help especially on long rides. Usually takes me about a week or two of regular riding to get everything comfortable.


----------



## noxiousCaitSith (Jan 15, 2008)

hehe i had that problem too. as long as the solution doesn't involve buying an old people seat.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

canyon_fishy said:


> ..and i'm hoping that since I haven't ridden a bike in a few years that it will go away....it will right?
> Hi, i'm new just been lurking for a few days. I'm from So. Cal and I just picked up a diamond back lux sport 08


Like the others said, time and seat position takes care of a lot of it, but having the right seat helps, too. If, after playing around with the position and giving it some time, you are still in some pain, try other saddles. This does not mean a more expensive one, just different shapes.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

more riding will also make your legs stronger, which will take some pressure off the saddle.


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 4, 2004)

It's not uncommon for me to have some soreness at the beginning of MTB season. It usually disappears quickly, as long as I ride 1-2 times per week minimum. I think in at least some cases, like mine, a rider's muscles involved in sitting on a bike seat need to be reconditioned.

As long as your bike fits OK, the discomfort should go away.


----------



## mfoga (Dec 30, 2007)

I just got back into riding again and just riding up and down the beach to get in shape and first days my butt hurt. I was looking for a new seat but never found anything I liked , and maybe 2-3 more rides on same seat I didn't even notice anymore. I would recommend getting some sort of biking shorts that have the padding it helps. You can either wear them under baggy shorts or get baggy shorts that have the padding built in if you don't like the spandex look.


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^


agreed, padded tights UNDER knee length shorts are good to boot..


----------



## SlickShoe671 (Jan 23, 2008)

You never said if you have a seat on your bike. This one time my ass was killing me after a whole day of riding on the trails. Turns out I forgot to put my seat back on the post. It was no wonder why I almost came a few times on the real rough sections. 

This is my first post too.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I have to agree with everyone else _some what_....... If you only just started riding then more than likely it's just the fact that you aren't accustomed to it and as you grown accustomed your butt will toughen up. If though you continue to ride and it doesn't get better after say a month or 2, then take a look at fit or maybe the saddle as it may just not fit your butt.

Another thought... Do you have any riding shorts with padding or are you just riding around in a normal pair of shorts with maybe boxers? If you don't have proper cycling shorts this will help to intensify the normal "butt hurt" experience, so get them.


----------



## chinaman (Jun 8, 2007)

LyNx said:


> ... likely it's just the fact that you aren't accustomed to it and as you grown accustomed your butt will toughen up. If though you continue to ride and it doesn't get better after say a month or 2, then take a look at fit or maybe the saddle as it may just not fit your butt ...


got a sleek Selle SLR XC once and tried for 2 months and my butt just would not 'fit', even with padded shorts and adjustments ... sold it and got a Gobi ... now both my bikes have a Gobi on them ...

sometimes they just do not fit but you will have to find that out for yourself and you need to give the saddle a chance ...


----------



## TronCarter (Jul 22, 2007)

After riding my new bike for the first time (first time on a bike in 15 years) I was convinced that I needed a wider seat. I looked around online and found one that was wider and highly rated but not expensive. By the time it arrived I was already used to the Bontrager Sport seat that I had and decided not to change it. The new seat is still sealed in it's box in the closet.


----------



## canyon_fishy (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for the feed back! Even though i'm still sore it's getting better. I did get a gel seat cover for now and plan on getting a nice pair of padded shorts/pants this weekend


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

canyon_fishy said:


> Thanks for the feed back! Even though i'm still sore it's getting better. I did get a gel seat cover for now and plan on getting a nice pair of padded shorts/pants this weekend


You're not using riding shorts? No wonder you a$$ is sore!!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

*Toss it !!!*

The gel saddle cover that is ut: thos things are just stupid crazy marketing BS for bike path cruisers. When I first started riding with some guys a couple years ago they both had them, I convinced them to try riding without them and they both didn't bother to put them back on. They really do cause more harm than good and probably what's causing some of you pain.



canyon_fishy said:


> Thanks for the feed back! Even though i'm still sore it's getting better. I did get a gel seat cover for now and plan on getting a nice pair of padded shorts/pants this weekend


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

A soft seat cover might actually make it worse by increasing the area where the seat is chafing you.

I have never bothered to get padded shorts but I do not think I have ever ridden for more than 5 hours at a time either... (rarely less than 2 hours, except for my daily commute)


----------



## chinaman (Jun 8, 2007)

I would recommend the padded tights and they do not actually provide padding for your a$$ but rather protects your jewels ... 

The saddle cover other hand is something which I think might cause more pain than gain ...

Try it out for a few more rides with the padded tights (I have my baggy shorts over them)and see how it goes ... If you start to notice that you tend to sit on one side of your bum halfway through a ride ... then most probably that saddle is not for you ...


----------

